

Show HN: Sets, a way to build curated lists of related links with others - kylebragger
http://www.makesets.com/

======
wwwtyro
Very nice.

I find crowd-sourced anything very compelling. Is there any methodology for
getting users? Is there some reliable way to differentiate between "I haven't
yet tried hard enough to get users," and "I'm pretty confident this is simply
not going to catch on"?

~~~
kylebragger
Thanks. Me too.

I'm fortunate to be in a position where I can run this forever whether or not
it achieves meaningful scale. It's built for me (though it already has
resonated with many).

As far as growth is concerned, it's already growing organically on its own and
for the time being that's satisfactory to me. I haven't get invested serious
resources in growth. Then again, I managed to grow my last product to > 50,000
users purely through and invitation model, with almost nothing spent on
marketing. There's a pretty compelling reason IMO to want to build sets
together, and I think a lot of the same invite driven mechanics will apply.

That being said, I'm more focused on just building a great product that I use
daily.

------
duck
Awesome job with this Kyle. I assume you are going to open an API for this
later on? I've been wanting to do a project for a while based around this type
of information and this would be a great tool to use to get started on it.

~~~
kylebragger
Really appreciate that! Yes, I definitely intend to provide an API.

------
tonydolore
Very nice! Are there any advantages of this service over one such as
Kippt.com? Looking forward to the API.

------
jmduke
Very well designed.

What advantage does this have over similar services?

~~~
kylebragger
Thanks. It's built for me and the way I think a service like this should be.

~~~
jlodwick
Fine. But what advantage do you have over similar humans?

~~~
joshu
He's similar to a set of other humans with whom it will resonate. Presumably
they are curator/collector archetype.

"I built it for me" was exact same decision path that I used for delicious.

I have wanted for a long time to revamp delicious's predecessor with ways to
nicely present groups of things. So I guess I'm in the same set.

I think it'll do well.

~~~
kylebragger
I appreciate that! :)

